# My 98 200SX SE



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I found a few old pics of my car. Got a new one too. 

Old ones.

































New one.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool to see the VE swap. Where in WI are you?


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Madison.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, that's TWO black se's from wisconsin I need to avoid now!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i saw your car on sr20 forum...looks nice. great job


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll post up some new pics when the wheels go on this week.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

keep the wheels sleeper style though!


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> keep the wheels sleeper style though!


Well..they are only 15s that Im getting. Im still keeping the ones that are in the pics for winter tires though.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I met him at the meet today and drove his car. It's really sweet, but VVL isn't hooked up yet.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

that is one clean ass VE


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks everyone, whenever I find my camera, I'll be posting up some new pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just go with some se-r wheels...they are still 205 width


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

New pic.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

geez....very impressed


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

mmmm ve


----------

